# Parkplatz für 1 Woche in Innsbruck



## biker-wug (22. Juni 2009)

HI Leute,

müssen dieses Jahr bei unserem AlpenX ein Auto für die Woch in Innsbruck parken, hat da jemand einen Tipp, wohin man das am besten stellt?

Ist ja in Großstädten immer net so leicht.

Hoffe es kann mir wer helfen, wissen leider auch noch nciht genau, wo uns der Shuttle Service rausschmeißt, wenn ich das erfahre, schreibe ich es ncoh mit rein.

Ciao


----------



## swj (22. Juni 2009)

In Innsbruck gaaaaanz schlecht!!!
Garagen teuer, Kurz-Parkzonen werden streng kontrolliert.

Am besten ausserhalb und dann mit dem Rad oder Zug nach Innsbruck.

Wo steigt ihr in die Transalp ein, dann kann ich vielleicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (22. Juni 2009)

park doch einfach ausserhalb von innsbruck zb am bahnhof von stams dann - für faule mit dem zug nach innsbruck- bummelzug ca 10-20min bikemitnahme kein problem fährt alle stunde
oder dem innradweg folgend nach innsbruck ca 40km

gibt  auch nähere bahnhöfe, aber dort kenne ich die parksituation nicht

wenn ihr etwas zeit bei der anreise habt fahrt doch einfach mal nähere bahnhöfe an.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juni 2009)

wir haben 2006 in der nähe der grossbaustelle geparkt, glaube, da ist ein shoppingcenter (und ein eisstadion?!?) entstanden. da durfte man dann am strassenrand unbegrenzt parken. war auch an einer recht stark befahrenen strasse, war aber kein problem, auto stand nach 12 tagen unversehrt noch dort.


----------



## atx900 (22. Juni 2009)

http://maps.google.at/maps?q=innsbr...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl

Ist gerade außerhalb der Kurzparkzone, ruhiges Wohngebiet, stehen öfter mal auswärtige PKW für länger. 

Ansonsten: Alle BLAU markierten Stellplätze sind Kurzzeitparkzonen, kostet pro Tag 21 Strafe und irgendwann wird abgeschleppt.....


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juni 2009)

Der einstieg bei uns ist Ischgl, aber wir werden runtergebracht, alles ein bisserl kompliziert, auf jeden fall kommen wir nach der Tour mit nem Shuttle nach Innsbruck, daher müssen wir da das Auto abstellen, zwecks der restlichen Rückfahrt, recht weit radeln wollten wir da eigentlich nimmer.

Wie sieht es am Skisprungstadion aus, kann man da einigermaßen parken, dass ist ja z.b. in Garmisch so.


----------



## swj (23. Juni 2009)

Am besten vielleicht in der Gewerbezone.
Ist Abfahrt Innsbruck/Ost (Merktechnisch am besten Nähe MediaMarkt)
Da darf man noch gratis parken...

Das sollte dann für den Shuttle zum abliefern auch am einfachsten sein.

Nach Innsbruck Zentrum sind es mit dem Bike auch nur 10 min


----------



## biker-wug (23. Juni 2009)

Innsbruck ost, Gewerbezone, das klingt schon mal net verkehrt, wenn wer noch nen Tipp hat, bin für alles offen!!


----------



## FreakyStyley (23. Juni 2009)

Wir haben damals in Mutters geparkt. Ist ein Dorf oberhalb von Innsbruck. Wir sind zur Polizei und die haben uns einen Langzeitparkplatz dort gezeigt. Sie haben uns versprochen, auch alle 2 Tage mal nach dem Auto zu schauen. Hat gut geklappt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juni 2009)

Servus!
Ich würde euch ebenfalls empfehlen beim Polizeiposten Lans oder Mutters zu fragen. Lans wäre Autobahnausfahrt Innsbruck Mitte -> Kreisverkehr Aldrans (3. oder 4. Ausgang) -> Aldrans -> Lans. Dort ist bei dem Lebensmittelmarkt M-PREIS oben auf die Polizeistation.
Mutters kommt man, in dem man Innsbruck Süd in Richtung Italien fährt und dann hoch nach Mutters.

Man kann dort auch per E-Mail nach fragen:

http://www.bundespolizei.gv.at/organisation/result.aspx?master=TIROL&parent=1196

http://www.bundespolizei.gv.at/organisation/result.aspx?master=TIROL&parent=1198

In Lans ist der Komandant ein Sportler und der dürfte da schon ein offenes Ohr haben. Fragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Loggo (23. Juni 2009)

Ausserhalb der Innenstadt kann man eigentlich ueberall parken. Falls nicht, steht ein Parkverbotsschild da. Ansonsten gibt es blaue und weisse Markierungen. Die blauen sind Kurzparkzone, die sind zu meiden. Die weissen sind nur fuer Leute mit einer Innenstadt - Parkkarte.

Ich wuerde die Dr. Stumpf Strasse und die Uferstrasse (zu finden via Google Maps) empfehlen. Da weiss ich, dass Leute vom Studentenheim ihr Auto unter der Woche abstellen und dann mit den oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln in die Stadt fahren.

Und bitte Ibk. nicht als Großstadt bezeichnen... ;-)

Viel Spass bei der Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tipp mit Mutters und der Polizei, die mail ich mal an!

Aber schreibt nur fleißig weiter, wer was weiß, immer melden.

Ach ja, der Shuttle hält entweder Autobahnausfahrt Innsbruck Süd, oder Innsbruck Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Loggo (23. Juni 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Shuttle hält entweder Autobahnausfahrt Innsbruck Süd, oder Innsbruck Hauptbahnhof.



Mit dem Rad ist man von Innsbruck Sued gleich in Mutters, ca. 100 Hm rauf und 2 Kilometer. Vom Bahnhof aus kommt man mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln rauf...


----------



## aibeekey (23. Juni 2009)

Ing-Sigl-Straße... plus die ganze siedlung is gratis parken möglich.

nen platz findet man auch gut und es haut dir keiner was kaputt.

mit dem bike bist du dann in bequemen 10 minuten in der innenstadt


----------



## Trekiger (24. Juni 2009)

wir sind 2005 mit unseren autos auch im gewerbegebiet insbruck ost in einer seitenstraße der Griesauweg gestande. war alles okay.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, welche der 2 Diskotheken im Gewerbegebiet momentan wieder pleite ist und welche offen hat, aber auf jeden Fall laufen dort recht viele komische Leute herum und dass angesoffene Jugendliche grundlos Dinge zerstören ist auch bekannt. Allein das Tagesgeschäft bringt es mit sich, dass viele fremde Leute dort herum fahren und ein Auto, das immer am selben Platz steht, fällt auf. Außerdem steht's dann außerhalb der Betriebszeiten alleine herum, da keine Leute da sind, denen was auffallen würde, wenn was wäre. Ein Wohngebiet ist besser geeignet und meiner Ansicht nach die verschlafenen Ortschaften um Innsbruck herum sowieso. Vorallem deshalb, weil dort die "Oberschicht" von Innsbruck wohnt und man dort auf das "bessere" Klientel besser aufpassen kann. Ist im Lande der Ösen nicht anders als bei euch in Deutschland.

Ich würde mein Auto nicht längere Zeit in Innsbruck abstellen. Innsbruck ist zwar keine Weltstadt, aber doch eine Stadt mit dem ganzen Gesockse was in Städten halt so herum kreucht und fleucht.


----------



## Loggo (24. Juni 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Auto nicht längere Zeit in Innsbruck abstellen. Innsbruck ist zwar keine Weltstadt, aber doch eine Stadt mit dem ganzen Gesockse was in Städten halt so herum kreucht und fleucht.



Naja, so schlimm ist's jetzt auch wieder nicht... In den Doerfern gibt's dafuer die Zeltfeste und uebermuetige Jugendliche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (24. Juni 2009)

würde ich jetzt auch sagen, dass man in Innsbruck schon viel Pech braucht um sich irgendwelche Park/Vandalenschäden zu holen....und dieses Pech kann man wohl überall haben.


----------



## alexSnow (15. August 2016)

Ich reaktiviere diesen alten Thread mal, da ich das gleiche Problem hab. Ich möchte für einen kleinen Alpencross ein paar Tage in Innsbruck parken.

Eigentlich hatte ich schon etwas im Auge, weil ich da mal ne Zeit gewohnt hab. Aber anscheinden haben die in IBK bis letztes Jahr ihr Parkraumkonzept überarbeitet - jetzt isses wohl sehr schwer, etwas zu finden.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich ein paar Tage legal und kostenlos stehen kann? Vielleicht irgendwo entlang der Straße hinterm Flughafen? Oder macht es Richtung Rum mehr Sinn?



Noch etwas: Wir wollen eigentlich in Nauders starten (treffen und nur in IBK und wollen ein Auto da lassen). Wie sieht es denn dort mit dem Parken aus?

Danke euch!


----------



## Hofbiker (15. August 2016)

Warum in Ibk ein Auto stehen lassen?

Fährt nach Nauders und parkt dort bei der Bergbahn. Oder bei einem Hotel gegen einen kleinen Obolus.
Zurück geht es mit der Bahn über Bozen-Meran nach Mals. Von dort die restlichen Kilometer mit dem Bike nach Nauders.


----------



## Gusti (16. August 2016)

Im Osten der Stadt in der Rossau z.B. in der Umgebung des Baggersee ist gebührenfreies Parken möglich -bist mit dem Rad in ca.  15 Minuten beim Bahnhof bzw. in der Innenstadt.


----------



## kaspressknoedel (16. August 2016)

Hallo,

kannst mal auf:

https://www.innsbruck.gv.at/page.cfm?vpath=umwelt--verkehr/parken

sehen.


----------



## alexSnow (19. August 2016)

Hab ganz vergessen, den Thread zu abonnieren und sehe jetzt erst die Antworten.



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Warum in Ibk ein Auto stehen lassen?
> 
> Fährt nach Nauders und parkt dort bei der Bergbahn. Oder bei einem Hotel gegen einen kleinen Obolus.
> Zurück geht es mit der Bahn über Bozen-Meran nach Mals. Von dort die restlichen Kilometer mit dem Bike nach Nauders.



So werden wir es machen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Quadrob (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat noch jemand weiter Tipps. In ganz IBK scheint es ja jetzt unmöglich zu sein gratis zu parken. 

Danke,
Robin


----------



## Gusti (30. Juli 2019)

Im Osten von Innsbruck ist gratis parken noch möglich (Amras, Roßau)


			https://www.innsbruck.gv.at/data.cfm?vpath=redaktion/ma_iii/bau_wasser_gewerbe_anlagenrecht/dokumente20/parkzonen-in-innsbruck
		


lg


----------

